
Ryzen 9 3900x and 3950x vs. i9900KS Linux benchmarks - greatjack613
https://www.phoronix.com/vr.php?view=28796
======
greatjack613
Incredible to see the gains amd has made in developer and productivity tools.

Competition is great.

Looking forward to seeing intel put out some sort of comeback!

